# Heard of The Ariton Group?



## BrekkieShow (22 March 2011)

Hi guys, I have been getting calls from a company called the ariton group. 

The salesman who calls keeps telling me I'll make over $500 a week (tax free) from investing a bit under $10,000. They claim to get almost 90% of their trades correct, can anyone confirm or deny their sales pitch for me?

Their website ( http://thearitongroup.com/ ) doesn't say anything and I can't find any company registration on ASIC. Thanks!


----------



## Judd (22 March 2011)

*Re: Heard of The Ariton Group ?*

Pure ripoff.  Save your dosh and hang up when they call.  No, I have never dealt with them nor have I any need to review their web-site.  The fact that it is a scam is axiomatic.

However, you do what you want.  It's your money and totally your responsibility.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 March 2011)

*Re: Heard of The Ariton Group ?*

As everyone says with these schemes:

If they are so good why are they selling it? Shouldnt they be on a yacht trading from thier profits?


----------



## medicowallet (22 March 2011)

*Re: Heard of The Ariton Group ?*

Anything with the title "XXXXX group"

needs to be investigated VERY carefully.


That one is definitely a rip off.


----------



## pixel (22 March 2011)

*Re: Heard of The Ariton Group ?*

Maybe I've got a suspicious mind, but --- 

How come, a brand-new member uses his/her very first post to create a poll on an obscure company with grandiose promises, which are - conveniently? - repeated in the post.

Googling this mob shows the first 3 pages contain only self-appraisal such as "About Us", "Discover..." and similar advertising. Not one independent review, but - hold it! - there is this very poll in Aussie Stock Forums. Pretty quick work, Google! Started a mere 3 hours ago, and already on the Search pages?  hmmm


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 March 2011)

*Re: Heard of The Ariton Group ?*



pixel said:


> Maybe I've got a suspicious mind, but ---
> 
> How come, a brand-new member uses his/her very first post to create a poll on an obscure company with grandiose promises, which are - conveniently? - repeated in the post.
> 
> Googling this mob shows the first 3 pages contain only self-appraisal such as "About Us", "Discover..." and similar advertising. Not one independent review, but - hold it! - there is this very poll in Aussie Stock Forums. Pretty quick work, Google! Started a mere 3 hours ago, and already on the Search pages?  hmmm




Agree. BURN THE TROLL!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (22 March 2011)

It appears that BrekkieShow just happens to be using the same internet connection as MeekTrader, who was caught spamming Regent Markets in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21821

From a quick Google search it appears that the two companies may be related.

Account suspended, thread closed and URL added to banned words list.


----------

